# temp gauge



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

Has anyone got any advice for us. The temp gauge on the dash has not worked properly for a while at first it just showed cold every now and then even though it usually settles on 50%. We replaced the sensor, but it did not fix the problem, every now and then it still appeared to be sticking, then it would work. Now it has stuck on 30% when cold and goes up to about 80% when the engine gets warm.
Has anyone else had this problem and how do we fix it.
Thanks anna


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi anna , is it a peugeot or fiat engine ? , ive got both base vehicles and they rarely go above halfway ,could be the gauge playing up , or a simple wiring problem , or as youve changed the sensor , possibly the thermostat playing up ........ is your heater hot ? regards gary


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Gary, it is a 7 year old fiat, the problem has been on going for 9 months. Everything else is normal, heat comes out of heater ok, the engine is not overheating, the gauge just sticks. Sometimes if you bang hard on the dash it goes down, but that is not always the case.
Thanks Anna


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi anna. id clean the connexions to the guage itself , could be a bad contact , seems to be a common problem, have you had a new engine battery lately ? gary


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

yes we had a new battery in June but the problems started in about January. we are on a season pitch when in England with hook up. but yesterday drove 20 miles, got in after a 20 min stop and the engine would not start it was totally dead, and needed a jump start. That was after wild camping for 2 months with no ehu. with no problems. we also have 2 new leisure batts. 


































j


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

*temp guage*

looks like its new clocks for us cost 800 pound
anna


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*Re: temp guage*



kevanna1959 said:


> looks like its new clocks for us cost 800 pound
> anna


WHAT 8O 8O


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I would try an auto electrician if you do not feel confident enough to trace the sensor wires back to the rad and clean all the joints. £800 for new gauges seems excessive (If needed a breakers would be my first port of call) and might not solve the problem.


----------

